# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Φόβος στον ύπνο

## Lenale

Καλησπέρα το τελευταίο διάστημα φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ γτ μου συμβαίνει το εξής που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει απο τι γίνεται ενω κοιμάμαι κανονικά ανοίγω τα ματιά μου κι νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ ν κουνηθω πανικοβάλλομαι και μουγκριζω προσπαθώντας να κουνηθω νιώθω σαν ν είμαι παράλυτη και τελικά αφού εχω ξυπνήσει τρομαγμενη ξαναπέφτω γ ύπνο κι ξαναγίνεται τ ίδιο ακόμα κι όταν είναι μέρα στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι έβλεπα όνειρο κι τα μουγκρητά δεν έβγαιναν στον ξύπνιο μου στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο ξύπνησα με φωνες ο αδερφός μ λέει μήπως είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά η μάνα μ λέει ότι είναι της ηλικίας εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλαβει τ είναι γτ ούτε αγχωμένη είμαι ούτε καπνίζω μήπως μπορει να εξηγησει κάνεις από τ συμβαίνει ..................

----------


## Constantly curious

Υπάρχει νομίζω φαινόμενο που λέγεται υπνικη παράλυση και είναι σύντομη παρόλο που μοιάζει αιώνια και είναι τρομακτική. Έντονο άγχος στρες μπορεί να το προκαλεσει. Μια κουβέντα με έναν γιατρό καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις εάν δεις και συνεχίζεται για μέρες.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Γινετε αποτομα στον υπνο?Ειναι συνειδητη η ολη κατασταση?Προσπαθεις να το ελεγξεις?

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου Lenale, καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι περνάς σχετικά με το φαινόμενο αυτό, το έχω περάσει στο παρελθόν, τέσσερις-πέντε φορές τουλάχιστον, δεν ξέρω που ακριβώς οφείλεται αν και εγώ πιστεύω συμβαίνει όταν ένας άνθρωπος είναι πιο στρεσαρισμένος και ο ύπνος του δεν είναι καλός, δες αν κάτι σου συμβαίνει και ψυχολογικά. 
Υπνική παράλυση το ονομάζουν όπως λέει και η C.C. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν σε κάποιες ηλικίες συμβαίνει πιο συχνά, μπορεί και αυτό. Εγώ πάθαινα και υπνοπομπικές παραισθήσεις όπως τις λένε, πολύ αλλόκοτη, δυσάρεστη εμπειρία... 
Για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, θα σου πω τι βοήθησε εμένα, σταθερότητα στον ύπνο πολύ σημαντικό, αποφεύγω γενικά το ξενύχτι και ξυπνάω αρκετά πρωϊ (είχα παρατηρήσει ότι μου συνέβαινε πρωινές ώρες ειδικά αν ξυπνούσα και ξανακοιμόμουν, τώρα με τη μία σηκώνομαι από το κρεβάτι, το προτιμώ), βραδυνό φαγητό νωρίς και ελαφρύ όσο γίνεται και κάποιο ρόφημα ιδιαίτερα τσάι του βουνού, κανένα τίλιο κλπ που σε χαλαρώνουν. Και επίσης ελαφριά γυμναστική ή λίγο περπάτημα απογευματινή ώρα βοηθάει στον ύπνο. Πάντως μην ανησυχείς, είναι δυσάρεστο, αλλά όχι κάτι ανησυχητικό, θα σου περάσει, δες κυρίως μήπως έχεις πολύ άστατες ώρες στον ύπνο να το ρυθμίσεις λίγο αυτό.

----------

